# Acer Aspire 5920 Battery not charging



## murali5 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have Aspire 5920, it works well with AC adapter, but battery is not charging. I bought a new battery from amazon, after I installed new battery, it says "66% available, plugged in, charging", but if I unplug the power it shuts off instantly and with ac power the % is not going up.
With old battery, same thing happens, "0% available, plugged in , charging" but it never increased the %. I tested the adapter with multimeter, is it sending 19V, it is good.
Everything works well with AC adapter with or without battery.
But if I unplug the AC power, it shuts off and not turning ON.
I don't know if it is battery problem or montherboard. Any help, please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Motherboard/charging circuitry. Have it serviced.


----------



## blacklayan (May 22, 2012)

This is caused by a dead fuse on the charging circuit. You can check the fuse and the voltage of the battery with a multimeter.
Here is a guide how to check the fuse and replace it if it is dead.:thumb:

Acer Aspire 5920G not charging the battery Fix


----------

